# Info Needed Please help Proline Riptide



## chowell4 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a proline new wave riptide. Had it for quite a few years. The dealer that I bought it from doesn't have any info anymore. I need to know what the ATA, BH, and string and cable lenghts suppose to be. Any info on how to tune. If anyone has or knows please help. The string has been on this bow for about 6 years still in good shape but I know it is stretched. Have searched the net but can't find any info. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

Proline is out of business now but Darton archery is taking over their Proline warrantys. i think your best bet would be to call Darton archery and ask them they probably have all the spec to Proline bows. Good luck buddy.


----------



## chowell4 (Jan 24, 2006)

Come on guys they had to sell more than one of these. Somebody gotta know something about this bow.


----------



## Scott I (Oct 9, 2020)

My riptide carbon is 55-70#31" draw 65% let off string is 59 cables are 41


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

14 Year old thread. Must have given up by now.


----------



## MrUsa (Feb 21, 2021)

I have one thats gotta be over 25 YO that I'm going to be selling. Haven't bow hunted in prolly 15-20 years but its killed alot of deer. If you take it to an actual archery dealer they really shouldnt need any actual bow information if they know what they're doing. They should be able to break it down and match up the lengths! I use to take mine in every off season for tune up whether strings or cables were worn or not cuz it wasnt that expensive and despite what ppl are saying it was a very popular make back in the days jus before Mathews started coming out.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

Awesome old bow with Pro Line's HEW's. Pro Line pre- Darton were great bows. Darton did not treat the brand well, and shoved them off into building the first Winchester branded bows, which were a complete flop.


----------

